# Summer collections 2008



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2008)

After seeing the new promo pics of Naughty Nauticals and Neo Sci-Fi:

What collection are you more excited about? (Why?)


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 20, 2008)

Hmm, that's tricky; I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the Naughty Nauticals images but I don't wear blues, so I'll be disappointed if there are lots of them in the collection.

I really don't like the Neo Sci-Fi image at all , but I'm excited by the possibility of bright colours. 

Out of the two, I'll say Naughty Nauticals though - I adore sailor-y images and clothes so I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for compacts with jewelled red anchors on them (oops, I was just daydreaming there!), silly product names and some nice new pigments.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 20, 2008)

Naughty nauticals because of the pigments. I'm really hoping there'll be some new ones. I'm not into really bright colours unless it's green or purple pretty much so this one seems more for me.


----------



## fleckspeck (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Hmm, that's tricky; I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Naughty Nauticals images but I don't wear blues, so I'll be disappointed if there are lots of them in the collection.

I really don't like the Neo Sci-Fi image at all , but I'm excited by the possibility of bright colours. 

Out of the two, I'll say Naughty Nauticals though - I adore sailor-y images and clothes so I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for compacts with jewelled red anchors on them (oops, I was just daydreaming there!), silly product names and some nice new pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree! I don't want to wear blues, but that promo pic is so gorgeous!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 20, 2008)

Probably NN because it looks like there will be at least a blue piggie. Hopefully it will be a nice selection of pigments but of course there will probably at least one repromote.


----------



## Emmi (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm really exited about Neo Sci-Fi collection


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 20, 2008)

I would say nn more so than than neo sci fi.

But is it me or are these promo images looking like blue storm and c shock revisited?


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't wait for Naughty Nauticals!  The lip color in the promo pick has me drooling!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 20, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals has the slight edge because of the pigments, but I'm excited for both.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 20, 2008)

naughty nauticals with out a doubt. i love wearing blue/green shadows and the fact that there will be 4 new piggies makes me happy. Im sure there will probably be a repromote but since i've just started getting pigments it wont be a issue.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Mar 20, 2008)

nn looks soooo gorgeous. i love that the model for the promo has the same coloring as me. pale with dark hair. although i don't really wear blue eyeshadow too much anymore.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 20, 2008)

Definitely Naughty Nauticals! The colours in the Sci Fi image is a real turn off, reminds of C Shock which I hated......
I am most looking forward to the pigments and lippies in Naughty Nauticals so I think I will stick to that


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 20, 2008)

i NEED that red lipstick from naughty nauticals!! and I hope neo scifi has some bright playful colors but as of right now im excited for naughty nauticals and saving up for dress camp lol


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 20, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals because it seems more original, I love blue, I like the promo pictures better and I have enough bright colours in my collection. Having said all that you know I'll be thoroughly wiping out my bank account for both collections lol... I'm wondering what Future Earth is going to look like... I'm hoping it will be less retro than Neo Sci-Fi. I've been dreaming of some shiny metallic silver packaging... Good times!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 20, 2008)

Definately Naughty Nauticals!  I love blue shadows and the promo pictures are awesome!  Not too big on red lips though...  If Neo Sci-Fi is bright colors, I will be excited, but I worry that it may be too warm for my coloring.  Either way, I am thrilled to see some single shadows in both collections!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2008)

Remember this post on the blog?

Specktra Beauty News » Blog Archive » MAC Cosmetics SoftSac Makeup Bags - June

The bright colors of the soft sacs promise us also bright colors in the Neo Sci-Fi color collection, I think!


----------



## venacava (Mar 21, 2008)

NN for sure! I love blue eyeshadows and red lipsticks though I don't wear both at the same time. Also extremely excited about the 4 piggies.


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would say Neo Sci Fi.. It looks as though there will be beautiful greens, gold, orange. Perfect for the summer


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so glad that both collections will bring us single eye shadows again!!

Antiquitease had the palettes, Fafi the quads and Heatherette now the trios. All not bad, but I love single e/s!
Can't wait for color descriptions.


----------



## elizabethand (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't wear blues, but I prefer the image up from NN. I love reds and oranges so I'm hoping the Neo collection will be more wearable!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so excited for Neo Sci-Fi mainly based on the fact that I am hoping its similar to C Shock
Cant wait to see the eyeshadows for NN though I like blue's


----------



## seabird (Mar 22, 2008)

i don't wear blues or bright colours but i think i'm more excited about naughty nauticals, purely because of the promo image, haha.


----------



## genica (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm SO excited for naughty nauticals!  I'm a NW15 with dark brown hair so model in the promo pics is making me think it'll be flattering on fair skin.  Plus I don't own a single blue e/s, so I'm hoping I'll be able to find one in this collection that'll look good on me.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 23, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals looks more exciting from the promo pic.


----------



## ohsewdizzy (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I would say Neo Sci Fi.. It looks as though there will be beautiful greens, gold, orange. Perfect for the summer_

 
sooo true... i love bright color... and cant wait! so glad to return to single shadows also... i dislike trios and quads... had to get heatherette though the package was way too cute!


----------



## Trista (Mar 24, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals is doing it for me. I'm digging the pigments and I'm lemming for some more bright bold colors! The red lips are calling to me too. I've been doing the nude lips lately and I gotta say I'm missing bold lip color.


----------



## clamster (Mar 24, 2008)

Both of them are frickin' AWESOME! Lisa Cant the model for Naughty Nauticals looks gorgeous! I love the whole collection, lipgloss all look nude and pretty then the pigments look very different and unique from what MAC has been coming out with. The Neo Sci Fi image reminds me of the older promo pics which is nice. The colors remind me of Jamaica!


----------



## stv578 (Mar 26, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals for me... if only for Lovely Lily pigment and the light purple eyeshadow in the promo pics.  After getting Parrot, Golden Olive and Heatherette's Trio 1, i think I'm good for bright teals and greens for a while!  (Although Wave pigment looks interesting also, lol!)


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 26, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals all the way!
I LOVE blues and red lips. Perfect for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I can ignore the colors that don't fit that category. lol.

And hopefully I won't buy ANYTHING from Neo Sci-fi. I can only hope though. I dropped way too much on Heatherette that I really shouldn't buy anymore.


----------



## Leila_Lei (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't wait for Neo Sci-Fi! This collection will be hottttt!




​


----------



## Carrot+Top (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't wait for the Naughty Nauticals! I love to wear blue and the pigments look beautiful. I'm very excited!!


----------



## glamour.doll (Mar 28, 2008)

Heyy
Im a brand new member to Specktra.  
Just getting used to everything but I've got to say I love the look of 'Naughty Nauticals', but the Neo Sci-Fi looks pretty cute too. MAC just knows what makes us girls go crazyy! 
Very cute, wearable collections.

xx


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 1, 2008)

Looking forward for NN. I like the fact that the shadows are individual rather than a trio or quad.
Love all the lipsticks, gloss, shadows & the piggies


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 1, 2008)

Naughty nauticals without a doubt! Love all those sparkly blues!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 1, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals, I'm loving all the blue products lol.


----------



## applefrite (Apr 1, 2008)

Naughty Nautical because I love blue and Lustreglass .


----------



## veeveeaan (Apr 2, 2008)

definitely Naughty Nauticals - the colours look way better and there's a nice range : ] loving the blues


----------



## Hilly (Apr 2, 2008)

NN because of the name!!!!!


----------



## crissy22 (Apr 2, 2008)

Naughty Nauticals, pigments are my weakness..


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2008)

I am soo excited about the three part collection now!!


----------



## Aprilrobin (Apr 3, 2008)

I really prefer the promo images for Naughty Nauticals, Neo Sci-Fi images just aren't doing it for me.

As far as the actual products go - Neo Sci-Fi wins overall for the awesome orange packaging (i friggen love orange) and warms colors.

I don't do blue eyes or red lips and already own Lovely Lily pigment, so I think Naughty Nauticas may end up being somewhat of a pass for me. I may requre the navy polish though.


----------



## kobri (Apr 8, 2008)

Definitely Naughty Nauticals! Love it all and I will be so broke after it comes out!


----------



## SMMY (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm on the fence between the two collections. The last couple of years MAC has released semi-stinkers of a collection around this time of year (Culture boom and Balloonacy come to mind), so Naughty Nauticals will be really pretty or pretty much skipable. Plus now that Cool Heat has been announced, I'm planning on saving more dinero for that collection, that really does look like all that and the proverbial bag o'chips. Also my favorite two Spring and Summer collections for the last two years have been Lure and Moonbathe. Yes, the colors aren't as colorful, but they almost always have great textures and work well together. Despite poor promo pictures for Neo Scii Fi, The colors are my cup of intergalactic tea. 

One thing for sure, I need to get depotting soon. So much B2M to prepare for in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 9, 2008)

i voted naughty nauticals a while back but i changed my mind after seeing more pics / color descriptions.. i choose neo sci-fi now! the colors are much better imo & specially now that i've seen the cool heat eyeshadows i could skip NN entirely


----------



## xangela (Apr 9, 2008)

Definitely Neo Sci Fi.. I really dislike the packaging of it, but the colours are much more my style. I can see myself breaking the bank when that one is released.


----------



## frankenstain (Apr 9, 2008)

NN for the pigments. I'm so ready for the sea green one. Neo Sci-fi for maybe a lipglass or something.


----------



## somethingsinful (Apr 19, 2008)

neo sci-fi all the way i think it will go well with what i have from moonbathe and i just love warm colors


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 19, 2008)

Neo sci-fi for sure! I love those warm colors, I think every single one of the e/s are absolutely perfect, and the packaging is sweet! i love the color! So for sure NSF. NN is cute too though, and I will for sure be getting a couple things from that collection as well!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frankenstain* 

 
_NN for the pigments. I'm so ready for the sea green one._


----------



## starangel2383 (Apr 19, 2008)

naughty nauticals is holding my attention more than neo sci-fi. i got to look at the update book the other day, and even though neo had some interesting stuff, the orange packaging throws me off some but i will have to test it out when it comes. but the pigments alone have me wanting the nauticals collection.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2008)

I have really made friends with the orange packaging from Neo Sci-Fi meanwhile.


----------

